# Looking For A Campfire Bannock Recipe



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone have a great ecipe for campfire Bannock?
When I was in Scouts we used to wrap it on a stick and cook over campfire but I cannot remember recipe.
thanks
Harry


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I used google search and typed in Campfire Bannock and it gave me like 19,000 feedbacks. I'm not familiar with it at all, but it described it as a bread that was deep-fried over a fire. Maybe this will help.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I had never heard of a bannock until now.
I found this on them.

http://my.tbaytel.net/scouts/bannock.htm


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Our favorit is the "Dough Boy" and it sounds like it could be similiar. Have to have a good size roasting stick, those metal marshmallow roasters won't work. take a buscuit (canned Pilsbury buscuit) and stretch out long like a snake. Start at the top of the stick and wrap it around long down the stick, with the dough touching all the way down. Cook over the fire until golden brown. It takes longer to "bake" but is so worth it. When it is done, it will twist off the stick (if it's still doughy, it will not). Roll in melted butter then in powdered sugar.

Eat and enjoy!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

That is what I like most about our site. Ask any question - I've _never _ heard of Bannock before - and watch the outcome...I learn somethin' new just about every day from *THIS* site alone







 Thanks for posting the question...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Chacfamily said:


> Our favorit is the "Dough Boy" and it sounds like it could be similiar. Have to have a good size roasting stick, those metal marshmallow roasters won't work. take a buscuit (canned Pilsbury buscuit) and stretch out long like a snake. Start at the top of the stick and wrap it around long down the stick, with the dough touching all the way down. Cook over the fire until golden brown. It takes longer to "bake" but is so worth it. When it is done, it will twist off the stick (if it's still doughy, it will not). Roll in melted butter then in powdered sugar.
> 
> Eat and enjoy!


We do these ourselves...but we roll them in melted butter and then sugar and cinnamon. They are very good!!!

Gary


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

WOOHOO! I think I just found us an occasional alternative to s'mores. Sounds terrific.

One question though - what kind of roasting stick do you use since the metal ones don't work?

Micah


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have used the metal ones and they work..but it is hard to get the dough to stick to them. I normally roast a few peeps first and then the dough sticks pretty good.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I saw a recipe that called for placing the dough on a green stick


----------



## Albertabound (Jul 24, 2007)

Regarding what type of stick to use......
We always used a green branch and shaved the bark off it and rolled the bannock dough around the stick and cooked over the fire
Harry


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After reading Albertabound's reply, I guess green branch was the word I should have used...









You were probably wondering why you couldn't just use a purple, pink, or an orange stick instead


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

This is how I do it, I made 4 of the tools needed to cook these, I used all-thread rod with wooden dowels on the end, maybe 1-1.5 inches round and maybe 4 inches long, standard closet rod from home depot...

Just season the wood before you start using it.

Take a can of the pillsbury biscuits, dont use the flaky style or extra buttery, just the cheapest ones, usually the store brand works best.

Place the biscuit on the end of the dowel and slowly mold it around the dowel pushing it up as high as you can go.

Slowly roast it over the fire, 3-5 mins, slide it off the stick when finished, it will easily slide off when cooked.

Fill the biscuit with your choice of canned pie filling, cherry, apple, blueberry, etc, give it a shot of whipped cream and you have the ultimate camping desert.

Fill it with eggs, cheese and bacon in the morning!

I have photos of some somplace

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mmonti said:


> This is how I do it, I made 4 of the tools needed to cook these, I used all-thread rod with wooden dowels on the end, maybe 1-1.5 inches round and maybe 4 inches long, standard closet rod from home depot...
> 
> Just season the wood before you start using it.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! You're killing me...Think we're going to have to forget s'mores for awhile and give these a whirl instead


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

We also do an awsome breakfast sandwich with those pie irons....but that's another thread!

For the dough boys, we just have the kids hunt for good thick roasting sticks and whittle the ends.


----------

